# Quick disposal refresher.



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a ss150 insinkerator that I have to mess with. The sad part is, I've serviced it before and I cannot remember how to take it off the sink bowl. It's leaking where the flange mounts to the sink itself what makes that seal? There's a rubber gasket in the sink is that all that mounts it. I know there's a flange below the sink that you can take the actual disposer off. But it's leaking between the sink and the mounting flange. What part do I need for this. According to ISE literature, it says legs are optional for the 150 but I'm thinking the lack of legs might be what's causing the problem. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I have a ss150 insinkerator that I have to mess with. The sad part is, I've serviced it before and I cannot remember how to take it off the sink bowl. It's leaking where the flange mounts to the sink itself what makes that seal? There's a rubber gasket in the sink is that all that mounts it. I know there's a flange below the sink that you can take the actual disposer off. But it's leaking between the sink and the mounting flange. What part do I need for this. According to ISE literature, it says legs are optional for the 150 but I'm thinking the lack of legs might be what's causing the problem.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Check out page 5 and 6 on ISE web site. It looks like its help in place by 4 or 5 1/4 " bolts.
as far as needing fancy dancy legs, I would save the coin and go Red Neck. 

http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/Documents/Foodservice/Foodservice_Disposer_ICU_English.pdf


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Check out page 5 and 6 on ISE web site. It looks like its help in place by 4 or 5 1/4 " bolts.
> as far as needing fancy dancy legs, I would save the coin and go Red Neck.
> 
> http://www.insinkerator.com/en-us/Documents/Foodservice/Foodservice_Disposer_ICU_English.pdf


Thanks. It's not my money though, so doesn't bother me. I think if I threw a brick under the disposal, the management in this kitchen would shiot one...


----------

